# [setup] no floppies FreeBSD 8 ?



## luca (Oct 4, 2009)

hi,

I'm looking for the floppies images to install FreeBSD 8 on a PC which can't boot from CDROM ; but the images are not available (i.e. no floppies directory)

Do FreeBSD 8 dropped floppy install ?

luca


----------



## aragon (Oct 4, 2009)

A while ago the floppy images faced extinction, but as far as I know they haven't been officially dropped.  I'm guessing 8.0 floppies will be generated when it goes RELEASE. (very soon now)


----------



## luca (Oct 4, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> A while ago the floppy images faced extinction, but as far as I know they haven't been officially dropped.  I'm guessing 8.0 floppies will be generated when it goes RELEASE. (very soon now)



I see, thank you.

luca


----------



## overmind (Oct 4, 2009)

*install on other computer*

You can remove your hard drive and install freebsd on other system, where you have cd-rom or you can boot from usb stick.

Installation from USB stick is very nice in FreeBSD 8.0.

Or you can boot from LAN (if your network card supports that).


----------

